# Song of My Death



## musichal (Jul 6, 2015)

deleted, see blog​


----------



## Darkkin (Jul 6, 2015)

Life is about the joy, yet sadly, it is often death which reminds us of this fact.  Hats off to those who live life with that smile, that joy, and laughter for they are rich beyond measure.  The lessons they teach, priceless.  And they also become the folks that are fondly remembered long after they are gone.  Something to aspire to when I grow up.  :grin:


----------



## LeeC (Jul 6, 2015)

What can I say, it spoke to so much, with such soundness. 
Thank you.


----------



## musichal (Jul 6, 2015)

Darkkin said:


> Life is about the joy, yet sadly, it is often death which reminds us of this fact.  Hats off to those who live life with that smile, that joy, and laughter for they are rich beyond measure.  The lessons they teach, priceless.  And they also become the folks that are fondly remembered long after they are gone.  Something to aspire to when I grow up.  :grin:



I guess you are right, but not sure.  In my case, happiness is a continuance of what I mostly have been all my life.  In fact, I have noticed that the happiest people seem to remain that way regardless of life's setbacks, while those unhappy seem to also remain so regardless of life's blessings.  Go figure.


----------



## Darkkin (Jul 6, 2015)

Genetics handed me a rather nasty hand, so I'm a reluctant optimist, always seeming to smile in spite of my best efforts to remain crabby.  I've learned to laugh at myself for being ridiculous and I think that has been a saving grace for me.  It is an ability I have come to appreciate.  This piece was a reminder that not everyone shares that capacity.


----------



## Nellie (Jul 6, 2015)

musichal said:


> I have noticed that the happiest people seem to remain that way regardless of life's setbacks, while those unhappy seem to also remain so regardless of life's blessings.  Go figure.



Not necessarily. When I first read this poem, I thought for sure you wrote it specifically for me, especially the first verse:



> I should be bitter.
> Yeah, I have a right to be.
> I should be hostile.
> The cards life dealt to me
> ...



I was happy with a great job until I had the head injury and a tremendous setback in my life. For years I went thru a bad depression and was angry, bitter and had lots of pity parties. I felt my life had came to an end early in life and all my friends/family were able to keep going. Finally I realized what I was doing to my kids with this attitude and had to change.

I thank you so much for this uplifting poem. May I claim it?    The last verse is AWESOME. I need to read it every day!


----------



## musichal (Jul 7, 2015)

Not completely sure what claim means, but yeah, sure.

Oh, I've had periods where my equilibrium was skewed, who hasn't?  But I, too, bounced back.

The whole point of this poem was just to acknowledge that we are all in the same boat. Most of us have suffered devastating blows from Life, often more than one.  Most of us pull through it achieving some measure of equanimity, contentment, even happiness.  Perhaps someone just beginning the climb from their own pit of loss may see this and see something which helps.  Perhaps.  That may just be wishful thinking.


----------



## jenthepen (Jul 7, 2015)

A timely reminder of the blessings of a positive attitude, Hal.


----------



## Mesafalcon (Jul 7, 2015)

Is it really a song？


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 7, 2015)

Musichal... I love this! Your message is so fabulous, and offers insight to what makes you so friggin awesome... This poem could have only been written by someone with an optimistic , positive happy attitude.. HA! No feeling sorry for yourself! Peace...

sorry, I am in the middle of a storm.. keep losing my internet...


----------



## Nellie (Jul 7, 2015)

musichal said:


> Not completely sure what claim means, but yeah, sure.



:shame::shock: Ok, I'll spell it out for u. In other words, can I say that *I* wrote it? Can I claim it?




musichal said:


> The whole point of this poem was just to acknowledge that we are all in the same boat. Most of us have suffered devastating blows from Life, often more than one.  Most of us pull through it achieving some measure of equanimity, contentment, even happiness.  Perhaps someone just beginning the climb from their own pit of loss may see this and see something which helps.  Perhaps.  That may just be wishful thinking.



I do and don't agree. I agree that we've all been thru some devastating blows from life. But for some it does take lots of therapy (physical therapy, speech therapy, neurotherapy, and plain ole therapy) before we can get back to some measure of contentment or even happiness with our life.


----------



## musichal (Jul 7, 2015)

Mesafalcon said:


> Is it really a song？



No, I just like that title for it.





Nellie said:


> :shame::shock: Ok, I'll spell it out for u. In other words, can I say that *I* wrote it? Can I claim it?



Oh, everybody!  Time for me to fess up and admit Nellie wrote it.


----------



## Nellie (Jul 7, 2015)

musichal said:


> No, I just like that title for it.Oh, everybody!  Time for me to fess up and admit Nellie wrote it.


----------

